# Bilder werden nicht auf jedem Browser angezeigt



## Camelion (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

auf http://www.grafikecke  hat meine Frau vor kurzem eine kleine private Homepage realisiert. Sie fragte in einem ihrer Stammforen was ihre Web-Freundinnen von dieser Seite halten. Daraufhin bekam Sie viele Antworten das einige Bilder nicht angezeigt werden. Dies betraf aber nicht alle Browser und auch nicht alle Bilder. Außerdem tratt dieses Phänomen nur bei sehr breiten Bilder auf.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie dieses Phänomen zustande kommt?

Viele Grüsse
Camelion

Nachtrag: Aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen verstümmelt das Forum nun meine angegebene URL die mit  . de . vu  endet


----------



## Dick Starbuck (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

also auf den ersten Blick wird bei mir im IE, Opera und Mozilla alles gleich angezeigt und es fehlen an keiner Stelle irgendwelche Grafiken.

Wo genau und mit welchem Browser speziell soll das denn auftreten?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre dabei evtl. z.B. die Browsereinstellung zur Anzeige von Bildern in Opera. Das sollte dann jedoch eigentlich alle betreffen. Ein anderer Grund könnte die Internetverbindung der Besucher gewesen sein. Vielleicht wurden die größeren Bilder einfach noch nicht zuende geladen. 

Ansonsten kann ich an der Seite selber im Moment keinen Fehler feststellen. Naja, die Startseite ist ein wenig breit geraten.  Aber das hat damit wohl nichts zu tun.

Gruß, Dick


----------



## Camelion (8. Januar 2004)

Danke Dick,

das beschriebene Problem trat bei einem Internet Explorer 6 auf, ich benutze den gleichen und kann diesen Fehler nicht sehen. Kann es evtl. mit der Groß,- und Kleinschreibung zusammenhängen?

Viele Grüsse
Camelion


----------



## Fey (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

habe mich auch grad mal durchgeklickt und es wurden alle Grafiken angezeigt. Mir ist nur Folgendes aufgefallen:

Einige Grafiken brauchen etwas länger zum Laden. Dadurch sieht die Fläche aus, wie wenn sie leer wäre. Bei mir ging es trotz allem etwas schneller, da ich über eine 2Mbit Standleitung rausgehe. Allerdings dürfte das bei Modem- bzw. ISDN-Usern schon etwas mehr auffallen. Deine Frau soll mal versuchen, die Größenangaben "width" und "height" bei den Grafiken mit anzugeben. Dann werden Platzhalter angezeigt, während die Bilder laden.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------

